# What is this part and where can I find it???



## Steez (8 mo ago)

Backstory: I was driving and the car wouldn't shift, I stopped at stop light and the car wouldn't go into gear so I pushed to the side of the road. Noticed a big puddle of transmission fluid underneath. After I got it towed and calmed down a bit I tore into it looking for the problem and found out it was this aluminum fitting on the side of the transmission to the right of the fill hole for the trans fluid. The hardline won't stay in this fitting and it's just pissing out whenever I give it gas. Anyone know where to find this part or what it's called? I can't find ANYTHING.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Diesel or gasser? Its a transmission fluid line adapter, but its odd the connector end broke off like that. You'll have to buy a new hose assembly and have it installed.


----------



## Steez (8 mo ago)

thebac said:


> Diesel or gasser? Its a transmission fluid line adapter, but its odd it broke off like that.


It's a 1.4t


----------



## Steez (8 mo ago)

thebac said:


> Diesel or gasser? Its a transmission fluid line adapter, but its odd the connector end broke off like that. You'll have to buy a new hose assembly and have it installed.


Do you have a part number for the assembly or know where to get one?


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

More than likely its gonna be a dealer item. Probably going to need to chase the hose / pipe to see where it goes to as well. It might possibly be going to the trans cooler but that is a guess on my part.


----------



## wheelerjlw (Dec 19, 2013)

You might try looking in a U-Pull it salvage yard. They might have one that will work for you.


----------

